# Suppliers: Looking for mini-mills in Ontario Canada



## Moose (Feb 23, 2007)

A recent edition of FineWoodworking (I think) was talking about mini-mills and their popularity. I've never stumbled across any in southern Ontario. I'm sure there must be a few enterprising mini-mill owners out there that a) wouldn't mind a plug on these forums and b) a few extra customers if we can find them.

If you know of any good little mills or have a buddy that has one and is looking for some extra business, please post here.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would also be interested in what kind of things can be done with a mini-mill, what the they excell at, etc.


----------



## Moose (Feb 23, 2007)

I was at a woodworking/tool show last year and they had a few of the models on demonstration. They are pretty amazing, but I can't imagine somebody having one and not trying to recoup some of the investment by selling milled planks. I'm anxious to know if there are any around.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Ah I was thinking mini mill like a metal working mill. Check with Ron, BlueStingRayBoots, or Tony. They all have portable saw mills.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Check the supplier. They might keep names and will provide them. I know Woodmiser gives out names of people who purchase their mills.


----------



## PhilBrown (Apr 16, 2007)

I use a small operation in the bush north of where I live. They supply most of the crating lumber for my trucking employer's operation shipping goods to the arctic - mostly poplar and pine. Two weeks ago I went up with a 48 foot flatdeck and filled it with poplar. My sawyer friend told me he had a present for me and proceeded to the barn where he had a dozen boards of spalted maple drying inside. He gave me the whole lot free. He had some black cherry as well. I couldn't tell the difference from other cherry that I'm used to so he told me to smell the wood. The black cherry had a sweet smell which he told me is a key identifier to the wood. If you email me privately with your requirements I can ask him if he can fulfill them.

As far as mini mills for sale, there's a glut of them around here - starry eyed individuals trying to get rich quick. Milling lumber for resale is a tough go. In fact, my friend is going to a circular saw mill after two bandsaw mills so he can double his speed. Bandsaw mills have limitations although they cut a thinner kerf. If they're not tuned or have enough adjustment capabilities(he got rid of his first bandsaw mill for that reason) or kept at a proper feed rate, the lumber turns out very poorly dimensioned.


----------

